# New TV series



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

There is a new show on the Sportsman Channel called Modern Rifle Adventures. It is suppose to be all things AR related. Today they showed a Remmington R-15 with the Bushmaster 450 cal upper doing feral hog hunting. Seams like an awesome round. This may be a show to watch to see what all it will cover.


----------

